# Anchoring a Metal Gazebo



## Kparker1022 (May 17, 2010)

Ok, this has been out there a while but I still have some questions. I have a pergola and gazebo both are 10x10 metal Garden Treasurs from Lowe's. I have stamped concrete but I'm not clear on anchoring the posts. Do I dril through the bottom of the posts in order to get the bolts through or is there another system that can be used without drilling into the beam bottom?


----------

